# AR bolt catch replacement



## Tgace (Mar 2, 2015)

The AR Platform  is probably THE most modular of long gun's out there. There seems to be no end of parts, upgrades and do-dads available for it.

While there are MANY people out there with the armoring know how to replace their own parts or upgrade/repair their AR's, there are others who are a little hesitant to take punches to their "baby" and get to work.

This post is to show how easily one can replace the bolt catch on their AR...it's nothing to be scared of.

Today my Seekins Precision Enhanced Bolt Catch arrived. It offers a larger "paddle" for bolt manipulations, has a textured pattern for positive control and...yes...I thought it looked cool. IMO, if it works as well (or better) than OEM then I have no problem with making a choice based on appearance.

Anyway. First thing you should do is get your work-space prepared.





For this job all you need is two 3/32" punches, a hammer and some tape.





After securing your lower in whatever block/vice you have, I suggest a layer or two of non-marring tape around the area you are working on to protect the surface from any scratches.





Using a 3/32" punch and hammer, slowly tap the roll pin securing the bolt catch out.





Since this is a replacement job I recommend not driving the roll pin all the way out. Just tap it till the old bolt catch can be removed. Be sure to retain the bolt catch spring and plunger for re-installation.





Now it's "in with the new". Push the spring back into the receiver, followed by the plunger.





Now, temporarily secure the new catch by pushing a second 3/32" punch through the flange on the lower receiver and the hole in the catch.





Then all you have to do is simply reverse the process by tapping the roll pin back into place.





Viola! That's all there is to it.


----------

